
Algorithms with Go - modernerd
https://algorithmswithgo.com/
======
newscracker
Looks interesting, and the planned videos seem comprehensive enough.

 _> Algorithms with Go is free, but you need to provide a working email
address to gain access. I won't spam you and unsubscribing is very easy._

Why? Why should someone provide an email address? A line or two describing why
the author needs it and how it may be used in the future would be helpful. If
it’s for notifying the user about new videos (since many sections are still
not ready), that could be done using an RSS/Atom feed too (not saying email
shouldn’t be an option, just that it could be optional).

A user could sign up using a disposable address or an address used only for
random signups. But I personally see this as a barrier.

~~~
modernerd
> Why? Why should someone provide an email address?

You get access to the courses for the “price” of your email address; the
author sends you updates about the course you signed up for and mentions their
paid courses as an aside.

It's a common pattern in the developer education market and has long been used
by Wes Bos and others: [https://cssgrid.io/](https://cssgrid.io/)

I signed up for Gophercises (same author as Algorithms with Go), which also
asks for an email address:
[https://gophercises.com/](https://gophercises.com/)

I've received at least one update email about Gophercises with a short note
that the author also has paid courses available. I don't mind the upsell
attempt at all; it's entirely reasonable given the value I got from the free
course.

------
bmking
I haven't looked at this course yet, but it is by the same creator of another
free Golang course called gophercises.com.

It was a fantastic way for me to learn as it provides a ton of small real life
projects as exercises with videos of how to build them with live coding.

